# Impossible d'ouvrir mon Parallel desktop après la mise à jour du macOS Big Sur, version 11.0.1



## Yaya BAMBA (19 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Je viens de faire la mise à jour de mon macbook pro, version 11.0.1 du macOS Big Sur. Et depuis, il est impossible d'ouvrir mon parallèle Desktop.
Besoin d'aide please!!!



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Locke (19 Novembre 2020)

Yaya BAMBA a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de faire la mise à jour de mon macbook pro, version 11.0.1 du macOS Big Sur. Et depuis, il est impossible d'ouvrir mon parallèle Desktop.
> Besoin d'aide please!!!


Il est pourtant annoncé compatible... https://www.parallels.com/fr/pd/gen...MIz6fnl8qO7QIVFoXVCh3qMAaGEAAYASAAEgI3OPD_BwE ...tu as fait la dernière mise à jour ?


----------



## Oizo (19 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Quelle version de Parallel Desktop ? Il y avait déjà des problèmes de fonctionnements avec la version 15 sur Big Sur, dans l'idéal il faut la dernière mise à jour de la version 16.


----------



## albatros974 (23 Novembre 2020)

Oizo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelle version de Parallel Desktop ? Il y avait déjà des problèmes de fonctionnements avec la version 15 sur Big Sur, dans l'idéal il faut la dernière mise à jour de la version 16.


J'ai le même problème SOS

message d'erreur : Il n'a pas été redémarré après l'autorisation de l'extension système d'hyperviseur Parallels.


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2020)

albatros974 a dit:


> J'ai le même problème SOS
> 
> message d'erreur : Il n'a pas été redémarré après l'autorisation de l'extension système d'hyperviseur Parallels.


Même question qu'en réponse #2 ?


----------



## Yaya BAMBA (23 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Il est pourtant annoncé compatible... https://www.parallels.com/fr/pd/gen...MIz6fnl8qO7QIVFoXVCh3qMAaGEAAYASAAEgI3OPD_BwE ...tu as fait la dernière mise à jour ?


Merciiiiiii !


----------



## atlantia (7 Décembre 2020)

Mise à jour aujourd'hui vers Big sur, j'avais la dernière version de parallels (16.1.1), et ca ne démarre plus . Si quelqu'un a une soluce MERCI


----------



## atlantia (8 Décembre 2020)

Problème résolu en procédant à une réinstallation de //, si ca arrive à quelqu’un ...


----------



## chafpa (8 Décembre 2020)

Juste pour info, sur mon iMac 27" late 2013, Parallels Desktop 15.1.5 tourne comme une horloge mais attention car j'ai "triché" pour installer Big Sur sur mon iMac incompatible !

Un peu marre d'avoir chaque année une nouvelle version OS de Apple gratuite et de devoir débourser 49 € pour une mise à jour de Parallels Desktop. Ce n'est pas la première fois que je fais cette impasse. Je ne ferai rien sauf .... si PD se bloque un jour.  

PS : J'utilise Parallels Desktop depuis plus de 10 ans !


----------



## inazuma12 (23 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai utilisé // pendant 2 ans et suis passé, sans regret aucun, à VmWare, dont il existe depuis peu une version gratuite. La transition à Big Sur s'est faite sans problème. L'achat de licence permet juste d'avoir un support technique digne de ce nom.


----------



## gracios (10 Janvier 2021)

atlantia a dit:


> Problème résolu en procédant à une réinstallation de //, si ca arrive à quelqu’un ...


parallele destop , doit-on payer à tout les mois un abonnement pour toujours ou seulement 1 an


----------



## chafpa (10 Janvier 2021)

gracios a dit:


> parallele destop , doit-on payer à tout les mois un abonnement pour toujours ou seulement 1 an


PD, c'est un achat permanent et même s'ils annoncent qu'il faut la version 16 pour Big Sur, je peux t'assurer que la version 15, que j'utilisais  avec Catalina, fait bon ménage avec Big Sur patché sur mon iMac 27" late 2013 ...... pour l'utilisation familiale que j'en fais.

PS : Va falloir que je teste WmWare ...... au prochain OS de Apple


----------



## Locke (10 Janvier 2021)

@gracios
Que dire ? Evite de répondre partout... https://forums.macg.co/threads/windows-10-sur-imac-hight-sierra.1351009/


----------

